

A Rump Kernel Hypervisor for the Linux Kernel - radimm
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/a_rump_kernel_hypervisor_for

======
radimm
Anykernel/Rump kernel stories already covered here on HN

Kernel Drivers Compiled to Javascript and Run in Browser
[http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_...](http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_javascript)

If you are interested to find out more I recommend to check the dissertation

Flexible Operating System Internals: The Design and Implementation of the
Anykernel and Rump Kernels
[http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2012/isbn9789526049175/isbn9789526049...](http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2012/isbn9789526049175/isbn9789526049175.pdf)

